# Canada's rarest Coca-Cola hobble skirt... The D19



## Canadacan (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all New to forum[]....I wanted to sort of revive the can kids post about a Canadian Coke bottle he got back in 2012.He never provided enough pics to come to a real conclusion but it seemed in the end it may not have been that rare bottle he thought.... or was it?I'm going to copy and past some corespondence I had with a fellow from Eastern Canada this year, finally explaining what my bottle was that I dug up in Nanaimo BC back in 1987...this was posted to the Rusty Bunch site.Where is this Coke bottle from? gooday all...signed up just to answer this question...

Canada, roughly 1919 to 1920
they came in aqua, nice mid blue, teal to green and clear (the rarest)
these are cast from very early 1915 US molds with patent date peened out
there is one ealier that is like these, only in blue and actually has US patent date.
later Canadian bottles are clear, heavier and dates starting about 1932
i have a multitude of transisition bottles from the 1920-1932 period, all very rare
and desirable - if you are a Canadian collector
I have been collecting  these since I dug my first one 30 yrs ago
no cites on Canadian bottles post 1910 or so. I got more than my answer, I got a whole new education on these bottles!...here is the link to the post.http://www.therustybunch.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=164&t=25858&hilit=coke+bottle Look for the diamond with a 19 inside...located on the lower heel.This may answer some questions that some collectors have been wondering about. Sorry just have one picture attached for now till I figure this out.  Edit>removed first broken linkAdmin


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, thanks for sharing the update. Were you referring to this post on here?http://www.antique-bottle...les-maybe-m479635.aspx


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes I was thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 22, 2014)

[attachment=P1030368 - Copy.JPG]Here is a picture showing the center panel on three bottles for comparison. the first... Canadian 1938, D19 , USA Dec.25th 1923 pat. You can see how the vertical rib goes right through on the side making a smooth outer edge, when you look the other examples you'll note the indentation on the side. And of course you can see where the pat. date has been peened out.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

Heres a thread/post I had in here on my clear Canadian coke a while ago. LEON. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/1944-WW2-clear-Coke-Bottle-Question-m563250.aspx?high=CANADA+COKE+LTD


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey thanks Leon that's good info too...sounds correct to me. the other Canadian manufacturer is Consumer glass , it has the C in an inverted triangle. the bottles from the 20's are tough to impossible to find... first year dates were put on Canadian bottles is 1932 which has been mentioned in the RB thread. So any one on the forum have a D19 ?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm very familiar with the Rusty Bunch, I should, I got the highest post count in there, I seen your post in there before but don't know anything about Canadian bottles. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Sep 24, 2014)

I have found some of the coca cola bottles made before 1932 that you mentioned , not the D 19 one but some of the others , most have been broken or very damaged , I did however find a 20's era clear coca cola bottle swimming this summer that was not broken not date on it so know its old before 30's


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh wow bummer ... but you got one unbroken!!!..lol. The D19's were made for a short time period and they used them over and over till they wore out...even a chiped lip and into the garbage they went. most of the 20's bottles was the same thing.In march this year I found two more D19's along with a rare Canadian Wards Orange Crush bottle ...and of all places it was an add on Craigs list!... I could see the diamonds from the picture in the add and knew instanly what they were. These two came out of Vancouver B.C., dug out by a pipe worker on a water line replacement, after the days job was done, as he explained he and a co worker spent several hours after work diging...the excavation was only open for a couple of days ....glad he spent the time doing so, but he had no real interest in them or their value.A intersting note to add these bottles have #'s on the opposite side and come numbered #1- #10....the bottle I dug is #1..... the two I got in March are numberd #2 and #6..... #6 is in the roughest shape and I currently have it up on eBay with not much interst...I should really keep it as a variation and hope I'm not making a mistake trying to sell it.The biggest problem is even the average collector can't tell the differnce between a 1919 and a 1958!Shamless plug but here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/231340292597?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649I've had the pleasure of owning 3 of these now in 27 years![][attachment=Rare Canadian 1919...ottles 001 (2).jpg][attachment=Rare Canadian 1919 Coke bottles 003.JPG]


----------



## RCO (Sep 26, 2014)

i forgot to add I also found a lot of broken 20's-30's era coca cola swimming this summer at this location , did find a lot of not broken hobbleskirts there but only from 40's-50's and a couple 30's . all the really old 20's ones were broken but must of found a dozen or more from that time period there . I know there from that time period cause they didn't have date on bottom but had diamond on bottom .


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 28, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> i forgot to add I also found a lot of broken 20's-30's era coca cola swimming this summer at this location , did find a lot of not broken hobbleskirts there but only from 40's-50's and a couple 30's . all the really old 20's ones were broken but must of found a dozen or more from that time period there . I know there from that time period cause they didn't have date on bottom but had diamond on bottom .


Apprently as I under stand the consumers glass company Started using their logo (C inside an inverted triangle) in 1920...It would be intersting to know if there is one with that logo on a early bottle with the date peened out.As you may know Dominion glass did not registar it's trade mark untill the 28th of June 1928...I don't know if it's possible they used it before that date?, not likely. So you could assume that bottles with the D inside a diamond with no date would or may be from 1928-32 period. 1932 being the earliest date show on the hobble skirt, I think I was told it was a dominion Glass bottle...but pictures for documenting is always great.By the way that geen bottle you found it awesome!


----------



## RCO (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't remember if any had the consumer glass logo instead and I don't recall seeing any that did but wasn't really looking for one . I didn't keep those broken bottles , I still have the light green one its on a deer antler in my room it fits there well oddly enough .


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 2, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> ...later Canadian bottles are clear, heavier and dates starting about 1932
> i have a multitude of transisition bottles from the 1920-1932 period, all very rare
> and desirable - if you are a Canadian collector.


 I have been scuba diving for bottles for many years now and have found several embossed Cokes from the 1930's and tons from the 40's and 50's.   Now I'm pretty sure I found a 1931 this summer; I remember because it had a broken top and I couldn't convince myself of leaving it there.  So I know I have it somewhere in a box in the shed.  I will try to 'dig it up' and I'll clean it and pictures will eventually be posted. To be continued...


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 2, 2014)

That's would be great if it is!...wonder if it has the Consumers logo on it? There is still the possibility of mid to late 1920's bottles showing up that have a year embossed on the base...never say never!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow this is awesome, I've been looking for this info for ages and have been super busy lately, just happened to go on the forum to see this!  Makes me really wonder about all those Coke bottles I've never paid much attention to over the years, but at least now I know what to look for!


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> Wow this is awesome, I've been looking for this info for ages and have been super busy lately, just happened to go on the forum to see this!  Makes me really wonder about all those Coke bottles I've never paid much attention to over the years, but at least now I know what to look for!


Yes that's what I was hoping to do is bring this information to the forefront and have it all linked together. Is does no one any good to hoard any information....knowledge is key. Say did you happen to read The Rusty bunch forum link when the fellow originally answed my question?...it was like 6 months after I posted it! ..lol!!   but man I  was sure happy to find out. He had posted some pictures but unfortunatly the came up too small.Cheers, Ivan


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 15, 2014)

And here are the pictures of my 1931 Canadian Coke bottle.  It is not perfect but I don't care


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 15, 2014)

Two more pictures...  Just to be thorough ;-)


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting that Frederic!...One would not believe unless they've seen it..lol...yes it has damage but i'm with you on that..who cares!!! the embossing is really good on that one. So on the side does the panel go right through?...if you know what I mean, or the vertical rib goes right through on the side making a smooth outer edge.I wonder how long Consumers glass put the year right on the bottom like that?...seems tricky to find any definitive information on dating these bottles. Some of Bill Lockhart's articles have great information on glass companies and have been interesting to read but still leave unanswered questions. Ivan


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 17, 2014)

A trip out to Fort Langley yesterday proved to pay off big time! A couple of weeks back I was at Village antiques and had picked up a couple of 70's Cokes and some soda cans. My eagle eye had spotted a lone Coke bottle in one of the boothes and meant to go look at it but my hands were full and I was headed to the front counter to leave my finds, when I was up there I got distracted by this Silver Tip soda bottle and forgot all about it.Fast forward to yesterday, I was back at the store to check out some ACL's and then I remembered about that bottle when I went past the booth...I stood there searching and after a minute I saw it ...looking kind of crusty I picked it up and instantly recognized it as a D-19!!! I never expected that at all It has the normal case wear and staining from being buried but no heel or lip chips, but does have two tiny fractures...one is like 7/16th's of an inch running horizontal, the other is 5/16th's at the top lip running vertical.This is about the best one I now have as far as chips or bruises go...the bottle I dug in 1987 has no case wear!, just a side bruise Check those crusty looking Coke's folks!...and don't forget they come in a mid tone green and like two of mine have a very very faint tinged shade of green....the other two I have are white or if you hold it up to a light source they have that yellow tinge. Check it out, it cleaned up pretty good! Ivan [attachment=Village Atiques-finds4.jpg][attachment=combine_images1 D-19.jpg]


----------



## RCO (Oct 19, 2014)

wow you actually found one available for sale ? there is so many clear coca cola's for sale at just about every antique store around here , most aren't any older than 40's . its very surprising to find one that old just sitting there . but make a nice addition to collection for sure


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 19, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> wow you actually found one available for sale ? there is so many clear coca cola's for sale at just about every antique store around here , most aren't any older than 40's . its very surprising to find one that old just sitting there . but make a nice addition to collection for sure


Yup I was taken back for sure!...and it was or should I say is a great addition as it is mold #5..The waist seems a little bit more exaggerated than the 3 others I have, But I have not taken the calipers to measure and see...maybe it's just an illusion. Mold #'s I have now 1,2,5,6......and there are differences in the bottles...for instance on mold #1 on one side the Coca-Cola is spread apart pretty far, I should see If I can post some pictures showing the difference.
Same thing here on the coast our stores tons of 40's 50's 60's Cokes....Which I finally decided I'm going to start filling in the years I'm missing as a side project..lol, like I really need it !


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 22, 2014)

In the next several post I'm going to try and show some of the major and minor differences in the bottle mold #'s I have.This will show why the US glass companies tried to achieve as quickly as possible a uniform bottle mold that would not have so many production problems. These early 1915 patent bottles must have caused a few headaches for the bottlers as the heights of the tops were not all the same nor was the width of the waist. I'm quite sure by the early 1920's most of these problems were resolved.I really wish this to be something Bill Lockhart and Bill Porter would write about in one of their transcripts!....the work they do is second to none! And the fact is these bottles are as much a part of American histoy as they are Canadian. Note the shade of glass on #'s 1 & 5 (slight yellow tinge) #'s 2 & 6 (slight green tinge)For the most part I still classify them a clear glass.[attachment=Coke_D-19_Comparisons_2014-1.1.jpg]  In this photo you can see the hight variations.[attachment=Coke D-19 Comparisons 2014-2.jpg]  And a side by side comparison of #1 & #5 [attachment=Coke D-19 Comparisons 2014-7.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 22, 2014)

The next two photo's is showing the seperation width of the Coca-Cola between the a and the C.This is from the side with the patent date peened out on #1 & # 2[attachment=Coke D-19 Comparisons 2014-3.jpg][attachment=Coke D-19 Comparisons 2014-4.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 22, 2014)

Here you can see the alignment of the 6 in the 6 - FL. OZS. portion of the bottle in relation to the top of the vertical rib. While somewhat of a minor thing I still think it's fascinating to see. I could have also referenced the S in CONTENTS but you will note it's placement as well.Pictured are bottles #1 & #2[attachment=Coke D-19 Comparisons 2014-5.jpg][attachment=Coke D-19 Comparisons 2014-6.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 22, 2014)

And finally the waist comparison of bottle mold #'s 1 & # 5 . Waist on #1 is @ 52.5mm (pic says 52mm it is 52.5) and on #5 @ 47mm That is 5.5mm difference and is approaching a 1/4 !....or 0.216535...says google!look back at the side by side photo and tell me you cant see that....I'm so glad I obtained that # 5!...it's wicked Cool![attachment=Coke_D-19_Comparisons_2014-8.1.jpg] [attachment=Coke_D-19_Comparisons_2014-9.1.jpg] [attachment=Coke_D-19_Comparisons_2014-10.1.jpg]


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 24, 2014)

Canadacan said:
			
		

> So on the side does the panel go right through?...if you know what I mean, or the vertical rib goes right through on the side making a smooth outer edge.



Here is the answer to your question: Yes! And here are the pictures that shows it


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 24, 2014)

That is an awesome bottle.Did you mention this being personally dug or did you purchase this?


----------



## nostalgia (Oct 24, 2014)

I found it while diving this summer....


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 24, 2014)

Here is one I found last week with a date code of 1921.This has been buried for quite some time I imagine. The rains brought it out in the open from a gully I have been hitting after each rain we have. 20s era bottles have been surfacing lately.AKRON OH is on the bottomPretty close to Canada (HAHA)


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

nostalgia said:
			
		

> Canadacan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! thanks for the picture...amazing how long Canada used that style with the rib going right through..up till 1937.  USA had a new style bottle (with the indent on the rib) the (DEC. 25, 1923 bottle) which I have, it's dated 1936.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

bottlerocket said:
			
		

> Here is one I found last week with a date code of 1921.This has been buried for quite some time I imagine. The rains brought it out in the open from a gully I have been hitting after each rain we have. 20s era bottles have been surfacing lately.AKRON OH is on the bottomPretty close to Canada (HAHA)


Hey that's getting pretty early for date codes from what I understand....that is also probably an updated mold judging by the script. Cool find!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

This came in the mail on Friday!...stand by for pictures and comparisons of what may be even Rarer than The D19!!! [attachment=new bottle.jpg]


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2014)

midland antiques mall ? I've been there before , he had a blue coca cola bottle from that time period ? did you buy that one or did he have something else ?


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

RCO said:
			
		

> midland antiques mall ? I've been there before , he had a blue coca cola bottle from that time period ? did you buy that one or did he have something else ?


Hang on I'm going to post in a few...Yes I jumped on this bottle...not sure how long he had it posted for sale. Here is where the learning curve kicks in because many people don't know that this bottle is Canadian and pre dates the D19, I never asked him a thing...I just bought it cause I knew what it was.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

And here it is...The Canadian 1915 patent bottle in cool ice blue! This bottle is marked mold #1 and is predecessor to the D19. In fact I believe it is of the same mold as my D19 #1.... so kind of like brothers!..lolI will show a very distinct feature regarding the loop that is missing on both in the next post. [attachment=Canada 1915 patent Coke 001.JPG]  It looks green in this photo as I made the mistake of taking the pic beside a green ACL!...oops!![attachment=1915 patent Canada (2).jpg]   The 1915 patent & the D19 with date peened out, both Mold #1[attachment=Canada_1915_patent_Coke_003.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

In these two pictures you will note the missing loop that connects the 'O' to the small 'C' [attachment=Canada 1915 patent Coke 006.JPG] [attachment=Canada 1915 patent Coke 007.JPG]  Here we can see the mold #1 on both bottles. Note that the size of the numeral was reduced on the D19 and placement was moved one rib to the left and down.[attachment=1915 patent Canada.jpg]


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm sure I've seen that bottle before , it looked darker in his display cabinet but must be the same coca cola bottle . he actually tried to trade it to me for a rare local 1920's art deco bottle I had come across but I didn't go for it .it is a neat bottle and definity one of the earlier coca cola bottles used in Canada


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2014)

Well I'm glad you didn't!..lol.  This bottle was the first hobble skirt used 1917-1919 ...I have a Canadian newspaper add dated 1918 burried some where with this bottle on it . Still pretty intersting to wonder exactly why they had to remove the patent date?.... was it simply patent law that did not apply to Canada? There is another known one with a mold #2 on it.Also very intersting is the fact that the latest of the SS bottles have the same style skinny script.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 23, 2014)

I recently came across the most fantastic picture! It comes from the City of Vancouver archives. They say a picture is worth a 1000 words?...well this one is worth 1001!!! It's dated 1919-1920... no doubt about as that the licence plates have the 1919 year on them! The earliest listing I could find in the directories archives is for Coca-Cola Co. is 1919....the address listed is 866 Richards St. but that must have been a typo because the next year (1920) it's shown as 898 Richards St. [attachment=Coca-Cola Vancouve...ards st 1919-1.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 23, 2014)

This must have been a promotional photo?...New building, shinny new trucks and no doubt this was a corporate operation not a franchise. Prior to this date I have no idea who distributed Coca-Cola in Vancouver but do remembering reading something pertaining to a trip to Vancouver BC by Asa Candlers nephew...Sam Candler (in charge of west coast operations) to check on the success of the drink..maybe around 1906?. it was selling for 10 cents a glass or bottle?....I can't be certain as it was long ago that I read the book For God, Country & Coca-Cola []But the biggest thing for me now to try and understand is the fact that the Advertising Dept. truck has a SS bottle with a paper label depicted on the side!!!....where dose that leave my hobble skirts dated 1918-1920???


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

Here is another photo showing just the three trucks. I will assume that the man standing out in front is the manager W.G. Irvine. (1919-1923) Coca-Cola was at the 898 Richards St. location in Vancouver from 1919-1941. I sure do like the cardboard store front window advertisements! And I still can't get over that Adv't. & Sales Dep't. panel van with the SS bottle...they sure had a sharp looking fleet. [attachment=Coca-Cola Vancouve...hards st. 1919.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

This my crappy Screen shot of the location today, better than nothing I suppose...thanks Google! Just a parking lot now with high rise condo's in the background. [attachment=Coca-Cola 898 Richards.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 24, 2014)

This is what I was able to put together for locations and managers timeline from 1919-1955.  Also take note the first 4 years the company was listed as Coca-Cola Co. then in 1924 became Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd. And in or around 1938 they introduced Branch Manager and a Regional Manager. 1919-1923        Coca-Cola Co.                               - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   W.G. Irvine, Manager1924-1926        Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.         - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   W.N. Johnson, Manager1927-               Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.         - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   L.G. Taylor, Manager1928-1930        Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.         - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   C.L. Tally, Manager1931-               Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.         - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   R.W. Keast, Manager1832-1937        Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.         - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   F. Honey, Manager1938-               Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.         - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   F. Honey, Branch Manager1939-1941        Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.         - 898 Richards Vancouver BC -   W.J. Murphy, Manager1942-1950        Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.  - 1818 Cornwall st. Vancouver BC -   W.J. Murphy, Regional Manager1951-1955        Coca-Cola Co. of Canada Ltd.  - 1818 Cornwall st. Vancouver BC -   R.V. Evans, Regional Manager


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought I had a news print add with the hobble skirt on it, turns out I don't. But alas I found one on ebay and purchased it!...and it never showed up[]...still awaiting refund! Anyways this is a partial picture of the add with the date of 1916 on the bottle!...but the patent on the real bottle is 1915. This advertisement is from 1918 pictured again is my Canadian 1915 patent bottle. [attachment=Canada 1915 patent Coke 001.JPG] [attachment=1918 Coca-Cola add.JPG]


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 9, 2014)

What's on the bottom?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 9, 2014)

cobaltbot said:
			
		

> What's on the bottom?


Nothing on the bottom...just the suction scar.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 12, 2015)

Well today was a marvelous day!....the seller that had the Coke ad which was lost was able to locate another one in his vast archive of papers, it took him 2 months but he came through for me! this ad has to be one of the best go with's I have for the bottle..wait it's the only one I have[] The clipping is from The Globe dated 1918. and clearly depicts the incorrect patent date of 1916 on the bottle.  [attachment=Coke1.jpg][attachment=Coke2.jpg][attachment=Coke3.jpg]


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 12, 2015)

Great stuff and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 14, 2015)

I recently came across a newsprint ad dated June 1919 from Vancouver and it depicts a SS bottle on it just like the Coca-Cola panel van dose. So I am almost certain that's what was used until the introduction of the hobble skirt...which I now believe came a little bit later in Vancouver, the following year (June 1920) they advertised the hobble skirt. In Toronto the bottle came out in 1918. *Coca-Cola Vancouver BC 898 Richards st* *1919*      [attachment=Coca-Cola Vancouve... 1919-1 - Copy.jpg] *Vancouver Daily World, 25 Jun 1919, Wed, Page* *20*Both of the following ads are marked Winnipeg Manitoba, so it would have been a similar time line there as well and probably for most if not all of western Canada. *[attachment=Vancouver Daily Wo..., Wed, Page 20.jpg]* *Vancouver Daily World, 8 Jun 1920, Tue, Page 15 * *[attachment=Vancouver Daily Wo..., Tue, Page 15.jpg] *


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 14, 2016)

I came across another early hobble skirt last summer that I forgot to post. It's probably a pre 1931 by Consumers glass...it has the inverted triangle with a C in it, it also has no patent year present.












No patent year, I notice the lettering appears much bolder than the early Dominion glass bottles.



Here is the rare ice blue with the 1915 patent year and no D19....mold #1, the Consumers glass no patent, and the D19 no patent ...mold #1


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 14, 2016)

I saw one of those D19's the other day, I bought some local druggist bottles off a guy on Kijiji and he had one of those for sale as well.  It was a darker shade of green than any of the ones in this thread, but I don't think it was quite as dark as an American Coke.  His was a bit beat up and he wanted something like fifty dollars for it, so I ended up passing on it.  It may not have been a bad price for that bottle, I'm not sure, but that's more than I've ever spent on a bottle and I don't really collect national brands in the first place.  It's probably still there so if any of you want to head up to Ottawa to buy it I can PM you his contact info.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 14, 2016)

Yea I suppose $50 might have been ok...was the add still up for the bottle?...I wouldn't mind seeing a photo of it. Back in April I went to a local show and found another D19 it was in really nice shape but was marked mold #1 which is already the one I have...it was only $10 bucks!, best deal of the show I figured but few people realize what they are looking at, it would have been an upgrade to mine but how can you put a value on a bottle you dug yourself.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeah I just checked and the ad is still up, here's the picture of it.  Doesn't look quite as green there as I remembered it, maybe it was the light.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes I suppose it is green tinged, definitely a D19!...it may be picking up a bit of color from the bottle beside it, I had that problem photographing in this thread where my bottle picked up color from the bottle beside..lol. RCO posted a shard at the beginning of this post that is definitely green...hard to know for sure but it looks like his was from Consumers glass.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2016)

No I'm fairly certain it was at least that green in real life, I remember it being greener.  It didn't have anything on the base, only a suction scar.
I should post the other bottles I got that day, Kijiji has suddenly gotten really good for bottles around here.  I just missed out on what may have been a fantastic lot of local bottles today, unfortunately.  8 boxes worth dug out of an older section of one of the currently un-diggable dumps.  One of the other Ottawa collectors must have snatched that one up really fast.


----------



## Canadacan (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes your probably right that it is green, all the D19's just have suction scars that I have seen so far. I still would like a green example someday...It would have been interesting to know what the mold # is on that one.
Sometimes I find good stuff on Kijiji too!


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 13, 2016)

A few weeks back I was at granny & Grump's antiques and amazingly found another D-19!!!!!!, I now have 5 of them  ...I had overlooked it at least 2-3 time previously. This time it is as confirmed by my contact who said they come numbered from 1-10....it is #10. The diamond embossing is a little weak and there is barley any visible number 19 inside of it, but the overall condition is fabulous!
One thing that seems unique compared to my other 4 mold number examples is the O's are very much squared off.












And here is a comparison of D-19 #10(left) compared to the 1915 patent (right)...which is mold #1


----------



## RCO (Jul 14, 2016)

out of curiousity what makes the D 19 the rarest Canadian hobble skirt ? its not the oldest as 1915 patent bottle would be older ? I really can't recall seeing many D 19 or 1915 patent bottles for sale anywhere , so neither appear to be easy to find for sale . whatever reasons there seems to be a period In time ( 1917-1920's ) where canadian coca cola bottles are much harder to find than other years .


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 15, 2016)

Speculated as the rarest by my contact, but even he even agreed that possibly the patent bottle was rarer...interestingly there is a mold #4 D19 up on ebay right now...priced at BIN for $99 USD.
Here is your bottle RCO...alongside my #6 D19..... identical!...but just has the patent year peened out. It is badly damaged but I'm supposed to have an upgrade on the way.


----------



## Canadacan (Jul 15, 2016)

As for value I seemed to think generally the D19's in top condition with little case wear or chips are worth around $200 Cad. This example sold in May 2016 for $145 USD ($185cad) quite a bit of case wear on it....it is mold #9....and definitely a nice green tone on it. 
It is thought that the D19 was around for just a short time period...1-2 years, but my theory is they were out a bit longer, probably till about 1924...that was the year that the Coca-Cola Co. became Coca-Cola Company of Canada Limited, and that was then placed on the bottles around that time. 




I cant seem to find many post 1924 bottles but did find one that sold in April 2016 for $85 USD ($110cad) by Consumers glass. I have this bottle posted a few comments back but mine is pre 1924 as it has the blank space, the Consumers glass examples are quite different from the Dominion glass examples.
So this bottle would fall into the 1924-1931 period.....I have not seen any by Dominion glass.....that I can remember.


----------



## Canadacan (Aug 13, 2016)

You gota love it when you get an upgrade!......I found this gem pictured on the left a while back when I was rooting through boxes out at Granny and Grumpa's Antiques....I was surprised that I missed it from previous trips. 

D19 mold #6.....no patent year...pre 1924.


----------



## tsims (Apr 21, 2022)

I picked up a Green Coke bottle hobbleskirt today but it has "TradeMark" only under the Coca Cola script, nothing at all on bottom of bottle and says 40 (diamond shape) then 52 about 2 inches up from bottom. Any thoughts out there  would be appreciated. Usually the bottles say trademark registered and have a year on bottom of bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 21, 2022)

tsims said:


> I picked up a Green Coke bottle hobbleskirt today but it has "TradeMark" only under the Coca Cola script, nothing at all on bottom of bottle and says 40 (diamond shape) then 52 about 2 inches up from bottom. Any thoughts out there  would be appreciated. Usually the bottles say trademark registered and have a year on bottom of bottle.


Could you post a picture?  Hard to guess what its origin might be without knowing what it looks like.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 21, 2022)

tsims said:


> I picked up a Green Coke bottle hobbleskirt today but it has "TradeMark" only under the Coca Cola script, nothing at all on bottom of bottle and says 40 (diamond shape) then 52 about 2 inches up from bottom. Any thoughts out there  would be appreciated. Usually the bottles say trademark registered and have a year on bottom of bottle.


Sounds like you are describing an American Coke form 1952....it's probably not a Diamond, and is most certainly not a Canadian diamond D coke.
But yes a photograph would tell the tale.
I went and checked my bottles and I have the same bottle from one year before, 1951...I believe it's from Owens-Illinois Glass Co. and that logo does
have a diamond in it, but also the letter I through the middle....this logo is some what distorted, and from the logo table I can't see what else it would be.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 22, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> Sounds like you are describing an American Coke form 1952....it's probably not a Diamond, and is most certainly not a Canadian diamond D coke.
> But yes a photograph would tell the tale.
> I went and checked my bottles and I have the same bottle from one year before, 1951...I believe it's from Owens-Illinois Glass Co. and that logo does
> have a diamond in it, but also the letter I through the middle....this logo is some what distorted, and from the logo table I can't see what else it would be.
> ...


Does yours have a city on the bottom?  I don't remember seeing one like that before, although I don't come across that many US Cokes.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 22, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Does yours have a city on the bottom?  I don't remember seeing one like that before, although I don't come across that many US Cokes.


No City.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> No City.


I wonder if these were meant for overseas use, maybe in one of the US territories in the Pacific?  Or for a non-US country which ordered its bottles from a US supplier?


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 24, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> I wonder if these were meant for overseas use, maybe in one of the US territories in the Pacific?  Or for a non-US country which ordered its bottles from a US supplier?


Apparently made for Armed forces service personal. Mine came from the Glass Castle on Vancouver Island....they had many US bottles used to build it.


----------

